# Toddler play-mates International city



## sonz_doreen (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm looking to arrange informal play-dates with ambitious and busy moms of toddlers ages 1- 2 years at our residence or theirs in International city. Anybody interested, give me a shout, we could even meet up at residential parks or malls when time suits all or some parties.


----------



## Caroltauro (Jul 28, 2016)

sonz_doreen said:


> I'm looking to arrange informal play-dates with ambitious and busy moms of toddlers ages 1- 2 years at our residence or theirs in International city. Anybody interested, give me a shout, we could even meet up at residential parks or malls when time suits all or some parties.


Well this is an old post, but I would like to know if u hav any play dates on for kids. I m keenly interested in organizing some. I have an 18 months old son.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Caroltauro said:


> Well this is an old post, but I would like to know if u hav any play dates on for kids. I m keenly interested in organizing some. I have an 18 months old son.


That member last logged on to this site on 27th November 2012 - so you are unlikely to get an answer (and their toddlers will now be 4 years older!!)


----------

